# Nandito/Narito/Dito and Nandiyan/Diyan



## MarFish

I know they mean "here" and "there", but what's the significance of "nan-"? Does it have to do with the word 'na' ?

I believe nandito and narito are the same, only 'd' is used after consonants whereas 'r' follows a vowel. So basically I want to know why I would use nandito instead of dito, and same with nandiyan and diyan.


----------



## DotterKat

Again, there is no direct equivalency between languages. Though the locative words dito and nandito both mean *here*, think of dito as a declarative or imperative form and nandito as expressing the _state of being somewhere_.

Pumunta ka dito --- Come _here. _(Imperative mood)
Dito sila matutulog bukas --- They will sleep _here _tomorrow. (Declarative mood)

Nandito ka ---- You _are here. _(Referring to the _state of being somewhere_, which happens to be _here_).
Nandito sila bukas --- They _will be here _tomorrow. (The _state of being somewhere _in the future, which will be _here_).

Ditto (!!!) with diyan and nandiyan.

The equivalents I gave are not perfect and the difference between these words is very nuanced but very distinct at the same time. It will simply take a lot of practice to get used to the correct usage.


----------



## Equinozio

The words with na(n)- express where something or someone is located

Nasaan si Ben? = Where is Ben?
- Nasa baba (si Ben). = Ben is downstairs.
- Nandito si Ben. = Ben is here.
- Nandiyan si Ben. = Ben is there (near you).
- Nandoon si Ben. = Ben is over there (far from you and me).
BUT:
- Wala rito si Ben. = Ben is not here.

More examples of nandito, nandiyan and nandoon and nasa.

The words without na(n)- are express where something happens, or in what direction someone is going etc.

Saan pupunta si Ben? = Where is Ben going?
- Doon siya pupunta. = He's going over there.
- Sa Maynila siya pupunta. = He's going to Manila.

More examples of dito, diyan, doon and sa.


----------



## mataripis

MarFish said:


> I know they mean "here" and "there", but what's the significance of "nan-"? Does it have to do with the word 'na' ?
> 
> I believe nandito and narito are the same, only 'd' is used after consonants whereas 'r' follows a vowel. So basically I want to know why I would use nandito instead of dito, and same with nandiyan and diyan.


Marfish, i posted the answer but an error occured. I.  Dito/Diyan/Duon   can be used when you speak voluntarily /giving informations to someone.No one is asking.  II. Nandito/Nandiyan/Nanduon= can be used when someone is asking!  Q. Where is your location? A. I am here inside our office.(Nandito ako sa loob ng ating tanggapan) III. When Nandito become Nariyan/ Nandiyan become Nariyan and Nanduon become Naruon. This is the case when you are aware what questions they want to ask. But before they speak, you give right away the answer.  Your companions are worried with some of their friends and you say= don't worry, they are just around us there next to this premises. (wag magalala/mabahala, sila ay nasa palibot lang natin ,Nariyan sa kasunod ng pamamahay/dako na ito.)


----------

